# Honey for a wedding



## memcnult (Apr 30, 2007)

We did honey comb for our favors and ended up just putting a heart with our initials on it, but some that we came up with in our brainstorming (and/or found on the web) were:

Sweet Beginnings
Honey ever After
Bee Mine
Meant to Bee

(all of which I would follow with Couple's Names & Wedding Date)

Uh yeah, pretty cheesy, which is why we went with just our initials, although my top vote was the first one, 'sweet beginnings'


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

There are alot of websites that manufacture these type of wedding favors, you could check their labels. I personally don't like cheesy, I think intitials are far more classy, perhaps the date.

You could just do the pure honey and then have
~~thank you for sharing our special day~~
~~ Jane & John~~
maybe the date?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

As a gift for a wedding, I wrote the couple's name and date on one side, and "May your years together be sweet" on the other.

Little did I know that this woman's new husband was going to turn into the psycho that cut down one of my trees and threatened me with bodily harm. Waste of good honey, there.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*wedding favors*

Talk about timing. I was searching for small honey grabbers and was just about to post here for ideas. I found some wooden ones for about 57 cents each. They're 6" long and I'd like to find something a little smaller. I plan on doing 2 oz jars with labels as favors. I've done business with this company many times. They have high quality products and good prices. Anyone have good favor ideas?

.www.craftparts.com


----------



## memcnult (Apr 30, 2007)

We weren't able to find any really small honey 'grabbers', or whatever they're called, for less then $1 each, which was just too much for us. I just found them for $0.45 each on the site you linked to (6" ones, under kitchen accessories) which is the best price I've ever seen.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I ordered from the same place this past week. I know that the Millstores carries them for around .99 so if you need them in a pinch and don't have time to order thats an option if you have a millstore in your area.
Its crazy how expensive some of them are,I have seen them for 7.00-8.00 a piece at some places.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's some of our pictures:

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/Wedding/


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

*honey wedding favors*

Although we eloped, we had a big garden party months later. I hated the cheesy stuff I saw on line.

We gave out our friend's honey and made little cards we attached that said:

Thanks for Bee-ing Here
Hope your life is as sweet as you have made ours

I made the cards myself modifying a business card on vistaprint.com and then hole punched it. 
We used small glass containers that were cheapest purchased from a candle supplier. Bought some circle cut pieces of toille and gold and silver elasitc wraps for the tops. I can send you a photo if you want.


----------



## memcnult (Apr 30, 2007)

> Here's some of our pictures:
> 
> http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ewguy/Wedding/


Aw, looks like a great wedding, Congrats!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

dbest:

Is that a 4 ounce bear?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

dbest said:


> Here's some of our pictures:
> 
> http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/Wedding/


The bride & groom and a forklift - that's one you don't see in many Wedding Albums!


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> dbest:
> 
> Is that a 4 ounce bear?


They're 6oz


----------

